# Classic car insurance???



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

A friend of mine suggested the idea to me, he has a mazda RX-7 and was getting fully comp quotes for £2000+. One insurance company asked if he'd tried classic car insurance??. He got his first quote of just over £600. Obviously your car would have to be over 15 yrs old to get the cover but for owners of R32GTR etc wanting limited mileage and agreed value it would be ideal.
Out of interest anyone gone for the classis insurance? or any pros and cons of doing so please post and let me know. Thanks.:smokin:


----------



## clever.trevor.e (Oct 29, 2004)

The last time I tried to get classic car insurance on my Skyline, I was told the car had to be bog standard, and not in any way modified to qualify. However, i have just sold my R33 and bought an R32, so perhaps this would be a different story. if anyone knows of an insurance company who would do this type of cover on a tuned/modified car, I for one would be very keen to know about it.


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Got my R32 GTR on a future classics policy with AON insurance with mods declared, limited to 3000 miles for £469 a year.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

How old are you mate? They told me they won't cover under-30's


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I have classic car insurance on my R32 GTR, mods declared and free track insurance all for under £450, limited milage ( as I have only done about 3k miles in 2 years


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

30 m8! think aon are ok as long as your over 25


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Also I dont think you can build any NCB on a classic policy


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

you cant build any but also you dont need any either so you can use your no claims on a 2nd car etc

i have an R32 running 600hp with all mods declared and an *agreed value *

the insurance covers me for all club organised trackdays 

i am 29 and the cost is £680 all in !

that is a bargain for a 600hp car fully comp.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

who is that with?
that's a really good price

We've got our porsche on a classic policy, before we were paying around £600 but not we are paying about £150...nuts!
That's with Hagerty


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

heritage insurance.

car is garaged and has a tracker too.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Heritage have changed their policy some point this year - last year got a quote from them, only to be told they won't do it anymore!

Could you let me know who you spoke to mate?


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

i will say green line insurance is good im 29 and running 650bhp with all mods declaired 3years ncb got quoted 853 pounds i recon that is a bargain


----------



## big ron (May 5, 2008)

Aon quoted me £457 for standard R33 GTR fully comp... 5000 miles a yr and garaged.... not bad i thought, they wont touch 1 with engine mods which is a tad pap!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've just had a quote from Hagerty - I fell off my chair when I saw the price... £155 quid all in 

Get this.... one days track day cover is only 10% of the premium, so £16!


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> I've just had a quote from Hagerty - I fell off my chair when I saw the price... £155 quid all in
> 
> Get this.... one days track day cover is only 10% of the premium, so £16!


omg can u give me there website or number so i can full of my chair as well that is what i call a proper bargain:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

car has to be standard though. 

They quoted me £120 to add the car to my existing policy LOL, but cant as it isnt standard.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

That's odd - how many classic cars are standard, given their age and lack of parts availability!! On their website it just states that they won't cover seriously modded cars 



> What we do NOT insure :
> 
> Pro-street vehicles modified exclusively with racing features such as roll cages, wheelie casters, nitrous systems, parachutes, etc. (Consideration may be given to show-use only vehicles)


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i dont think that is a blanket rule for all classics.... The sales person told me that the underwriters are a bit sensative to skylines, so they'd need them to be 100% standard, garaged, etc etc.

Sounds fair enough to me.

They do require photo's of the car, engine, where its kept etc.... just incase anyone is thinking of pulling a fast one!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

use AON for my classic cars- only condition is limited mileage and usually has to be garaged.


----------

